

Show HN: Treev – Search Bar for Dropbox, Box, Google Drive, and Trello (Chrome) - bendyBus
http://treev.co

======
d1ffuz0r
I'm so missing these old days [http://www.productsthathateyou.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/0...](http://www.productsthathateyou.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/06/ie-toolbar-bloat1.jpg)

------
avivo
I can't tell from the description if the indexing is local or in the cloud. If
cloud, then it's perhaps pretty similar to what Greplin/Cue was. (and involves
giving another company all your data for their cloud...though it also means
it's possible to later use on mobile)

~~~
simi_
How large can the indexing data be? I really doubt it's larger than a couple
of MB.

Zero Knowledge is a perfect fit for this scenario (due to the concerns you
outlined), store the data encrypted on the server and decrypt it with some
personal key (most likely the password - not great security but Better Than
Nothing™). The trick is how to patch the data without decrypting it each time
(or exposing the keys) - although for such small datasets even that wouldn't
be _that_ painful. (Except you'd perhaps need to save the patch client side
until the data is processed and the server acknowledges getting it, otherwise
you risk losing data on sudden disconnects.)

I work on a Zero Knowledge PGP email service, I think about stuff like this a
lot.

------
bvanvugt
Looks great, was super fast to setup. I probably don't have a personal use
case... but for work I think this would be great.

Would love to see Asana/Hackpad support soon.

------
mrtimuk
Looks good. Could you make sure all your requests go over TLS please? The
javascript console has pages of mixed content warnings.

~~~
bendyBus
will check that out! thanks

------
alooPotato
looks great!

setup was slick, but I think it might be better if you had a full page view of
connecting your various accounts and showing the status of your accounts. The
small modal area felt too squished.

I'm also surprised at how fast the indexing went, great job on that. I'll
report back with search quality...

~~~
bendyBus
and aloo how was the search quality? We noticed delays for up to 0.5s today
because of heavy traffic. When things get quieter that should improve
dramatically. Cool input on the onboarding. We found it took quite a bit of
work to make a really slick onboarding flow, but there's clearly still room
for improvement.

------
potomushto
Looks like StartHQ.com, only contextual

~~~
olegp
Thanks for mentioning StartHQ! Direct link to the extension to anyone who
wants to try it out:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/starthq/ilcpdgfepi...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/starthq/ilcpdgfepihaomggobhmfiimflngbcoh?hl=en)

